# January Birthdays!



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, it's that time again, I want to know all January people and bunny birthdays!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 29, 2004)

P.S.- Someone post birthday smilies! I have no smilie program on my computer!


----------



## u8myhouse (Dec 30, 2004)

*Onzlo and Bella's are the 12th, they'll be 2.*

~Christine~


----------



## mummybunny (Dec 30, 2004)

My husband Philip turns 30 on the 22nd.mummybunny


----------



## Abbi (Dec 30, 2004)

My bun is April, but I'm a January baby!  14th


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 30, 2004)

Happy birthday bunnies and peoples! Sorry about the bad English.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday to ..... ME! hehe January 2


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy birthday Elf Mommy! (Or, well, soon, lol!)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, time for me to admit my goof up!

Although I did post this post, it has not really struck me untilrecently that _my_ birthday is in January. _*embarrassed*_And not until this morning did it finally hit me that it's notDecember 2004 anymore, it's January 2005! lol.

So here it is:

I will be 17 on January 21.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh Goodness, Christine, 

That picture of Onzlo and Bella isadorable!!



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 5, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thatpicture of Onzlo and Bella isadorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


I simply must agree! It's so cute.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 5, 2005)

my Jan Birthdays are....

Jesse (mini lop) hit the big 11 yrs oldthis month, 

Tiger(dutch) is 6 yrs old this month,

My dog Promise is 11 yrs old this month, 

and Trapper our 100lbs of puppy will be 1 yr old on the 28th


----------



## showrabbits (Jan 5, 2005)

I REFUSE TO CELEBRITE YEAR BDAYS! LOL none of myrabbits were born in january? How odd is that. My chihuahua rascal wasborn in january but refuse to remember the year. I am afraid that he istoo old! lol. My bday is February 15 ill be 19. Am I too early? lol.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 5, 2005)

I keep bringing this post back up because there seem to be so little birthdays. :shock:


----------



## gjsara (Jan 5, 2005)

ill be the big 20 january 21st

sara


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 31, 2005)

Okay I'll start off the January birthdays this year.

My birthday is January 2nd, and I'll be 21.

I'm surprised at how few January b-days there are, as I know so manypeople who have January birthdays. Lots of people shoot for aNew Years baby and miss!! (Thats not what my parents where after, I wasjust really late, although I could have been if my mom had thought ofit...)

Anyways, Happy Birthday to all the other January babies!!

--Dawn


----------



## petkeeper (Dec 31, 2005)

My birthday is January 2nd. I will be 33. My buns aren't until Sept though.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll be the big 18 this year! A legal adult inmy province! Funny thing is, I'll be 18 just 2 days before ourelection, on the 21st.


----------



## dootsmom (Dec 31, 2005)

What?!!!! Nobody else shares my birth-date which is the 13th??? How can this be?!!!
This year, I will be %^#$*%@!!$% years old! Almost as old as dirt!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 31, 2005)

Well Zoey's half birthday is close... she'll be 6 months on January 10. They grow up so fast.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Dec 31, 2005)

i'll be 17 on January 27th.


----------



## Floppy (Jan 2, 2006)

My birthday is on the 25th, but I'm not sure when my bunny's is, I got her from a pet store that didn't know much.


----------

